# So Angry So Confused And Dont Know What To Do Anymore



## fedupwifeandmom (Sep 3, 2012)

So my problem is that I married the man I love with all my heart. We have 5 kids between the two of us. His girls 19 & 20 and son 10.My daughter is 18 and son 12. All the kids get along well and I love them all. The huge problem I have is with the oldest one who has been causing trouble for us since day one. She got a scholarship and went off to college and things were better arround the house but she was always needing money and never looked for a job. Then she decides to drop out of school and come back home with us. She still does not help with anything around the house, she eats just about everything in the house to the point where i am hiding food now. The other girls pay for their own things but she dont. I say something to my husband about this and he gets mad at her then it goes right back to the way it was. She is sucking us dry causing me health problems and putting a huge stress on our marriage. How can I get my husband to understand that she is forcing me to think about leaving. I am so hurt and confused, My hands tremble contantly now and I have nightmares of her getting pregnant and us having to take care of a baby to......HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

She is 20 correct? She needs to stand on her own or contribute to the household like everyone else.


> The other girls pay for their own things but she dont. I say something to my husband about this and he gets mad at her then it goes right back to the way it was.


Getting mad at her won't solve the problem. You & H have to agree on a strategy and anger is not going to be constructive.

Where is the bio mom in all of this?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If she doesn't pay for her own things, who does? You and your husband? If so, stop that now. When her cell phone doesn't ring and she doesn't have internet access, she'll know what to do.


----------

